# Nairns dark chocolate chip oat biscuits



## Mark Parrott (Feb 19, 2017)

These are new.  Bought a pack today.  Only 6.2g carb each.  Perfect with a cuppa.


----------



## Owen (Feb 19, 2017)

Bitching, always wanted to find a use that phrase. Where are they to?
Good use of Bristolese


----------



## Ginger (Feb 19, 2017)

I've seen them on Ocado's website and they have had great reviews.  I cant buy them as I simply cannot stop at one biscuit, but they do look really nice.


----------



## khskel (Feb 19, 2017)

I love the stem ginger ones


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 19, 2017)

I found the in Tesco.  I like the stem ginger ones too.  Only slightly more carb (6.7g I think)


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2017)

I saw them today - and walked on resolutely.

Then put a packet of dark choc Kit Kats in the basket.  Hey ho!  LOL


----------



## john pardo (Feb 20, 2017)

Never hard of them before, will look out now.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 20, 2017)

Nairns have made oat cakes for a long time I used to carry the cheese ones to work, when I was first diagnosed over 13 years ago.


----------

